# Ich habe ihm die Pizza gegessen



## Nino83

Hello. 
I've found in this book that with the verb "essen" the dative pronoun can be reflexive.
So, "Ich habe *mir* eine Pizza gegessen" is right. 
Is "Ich habe *ihm* die Pizza gegessen" (dativus incommodi) possible in German?


----------



## berndf

You misunderstood the text. _Ich habe (mir) eine Pizza gegessen_ it is a word-by-word translation of the above Romani sentence to show its grammatical structure. This does by no means imply that _*Ich habe mir eine Pizza gegessen_ should be a legal German sentence.


----------



## Nino83

So it is incorrect in German. 
Thank you


----------



## JClaudeK

Nino83 said:


> Is "Ich habe *ihm* die Pizza gegessen" (dativus incommodi) possible in German?


Richtig wäre:
"Ich habe ihm die Pizza *weg*gegessen."


----------



## Nino83

Thank you JClaude!


----------



## Hutschi

Je nach Kontext auch: Ich habe seine Pizza gegessen.

"Ich habe ihm die Pizza *weg*gegessen." (Eigentlich wollte er sie noch essen, aber ich habe sie schon gegessen.)
"Ich habe seine Pizza gegessen." (neutral)

Jemandem etwas wegessen kommt meist unter Geschwistern im Kindesalter vor.

Mit "mir":

Ich habe mir eine Pizza geholt.

(Je nach Kontext kann das mit beinhalten, dass ich sie auch gegessen habe.)

Beispiel:

A: Was gabe es bei Dir gestern zu Mittag?
B: Ich habe mir eine Pizza geholt. (= gekauft, mitgebracht, und im gegebenen Kontext auch gegessen. Das letzte wird meist umgangssprachlich verwendet, weil da die Situation klar ist.)


----------



## perpend

Ich verstehe: Ich habe ihm vor der Nase die Pizza weggefressen.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Wieso?


----------



## perpend

So ungefähr wie bei #4.

EDIT: "fressen" is maybe too slangy.


----------



## Demiurg

Nino83 said:


> I've found in this book that with the verb "essen" the dative pronoun can be reflexive.
> So, "Ich habe *mir* eine Pizza gegessen" is right.



I took a look at that book. Some of the German sentences are literal (word by word) translations of Romani sentences to show the sentence structure.  So they are not always correct or idiomatic in German.

_Ich möchte machen (mir) viele Kinder. _


----------



## berndf

Yes, see #2.


----------



## perpend

Was heißt hier "Romani" im Klartext?


----------



## berndf

Romani ist der Name einer Sprachgruppe. Kann in jedem Wörterbuch oder Lexikon nachgeschlagen werden.


----------



## perpend

Wie bei Zigeunern?


----------



## berndf

Ja.


----------



## perpend

Woher sollen wir überhaupt wissen, wie die Grammatik bei denen ausschaut? Das wäre eine nur eine grobe Vermutung.

Oder sprichst du etwa Romani, bernd?


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Woher sollen wir überhaupt wissen, wie die Grammatik bei denen ausschaut? Das wäre eine nur eine grobe Vermutung.
> 
> Oder sprichst du etwa Romani, bernd?


Bitte?

Dann schau dir bitte das Buch an, dann wird es dir schon klar. Hinweis: Es handelt sich um ein Buch über Romani Grammatik.


----------



## perpend

Habe mir das Buch nicht aufgeschlagen. Sorry! Muss man auf Links unbedingt klicken, auf WR, in der Zwischenzeit?

Is es ein Muss, um eine Anfrage zu beantworten?


----------



## Nino83

If there is a link...


----------



## perpend

To be a link or not to be a link.  (It's your OP, Nino.)

I struggle sometimes that you have to "click" on something in WR threads to do anything, really.


----------



## JClaudeK

perpend said:


> Muss man auf Links unbedingt klicken, auf WR,


Wenn man mitreden will, sollte man das eigentlich schon.


----------



## perpend

Schade eigentlich. Es geht dann "Klick" "Klick" "Klick" ... oh, ich meine es so aufzufassen.

Man wird nicht schlauer aus Gugheln.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich denke, eine Quellenangabe (meist als Link) ist immer gut. Man muss Links nicht verwenden, aber man kann.
Zitate sind im Forum auf wenige Zeilen beschränkt. Außerdem sollten Quellen eigentlich bei Zitaten immer angegeben werden.
Meist werden sie das nicht.
Jedenfalls kann man mehr zum Kontext erfahren. Und oft werden ungünstige Ausschnitte zum Zitieren gewählt.

Hier im gegebenen Fall wäre ohne Quelle keine sinnvolle Antwort möglich gewesen (wie in #2).
Das Zitat war zu kurz. Da war der Link hilfreich.


----------



## bearded

Abgesehen von der 'Link-Polemik' möchte ich bemerken, dass der Anfrager Italiener ist, und in unserer Sprache bedeutet der (im Deutschen nicht korrekte) Ausdruck ''ich habe ihm die Pizza gegessen'' (_gli ho mangiato la pizza) _tatsächlich 'ich habe ihm die Pizza weggegessen/ich habe seine Pizza >geklaut< und gegessen' oder, wie perpend so lebhaft und malerisch sagt, 'ich habe ihm vor der Nase die Pizza weggefressen'.
Eine einfache Antwort - auf die Frage ''ist das im Deutschen auch möglich mit 'Dativus incommodi'' - lautet ''nein'' / ''nicht mit dem Verb 'essen''.

I wrote in German, sorry.
After a comparison between Italian and German, my simple reply to your question is ''no, with the verb 'essen' in German the use of the Dativus incommodi according to your example is not possible''.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, bearded man!


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Yes, see #2.



Sorry, das hatte ich glatt übersehen. Ich bin irgendwo in der Mitte eingestiegen, als es ums Pizza-Wegessen ging. Aber wenigstens sind wir uns einig.


----------

